# Dosing pump hose



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just wondering where everyone is get their dosing pump hose from the stuff that came with my marinecolor pump sucks and doesn't deal worth a squat I Don't know the exact size but it fits inside air hose I have laying around any help would be appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

If it's the clear plastic hose, 1/4" we buy it in rolls from Lowes. Home Depot has it, too but not in long lengths.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

how many feet do u need maybe i can help u out


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

Id say it's more like 1/8 size hose than 1/4 the black hose is air hose the clear is what came with the pump










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

Remik said:


> how many feet do u need maybe i can help u out


A fair bit I always run things in a clean sorted way so I'm not tripping on them









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

If you want the coloured ones, they're on eBay !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

